
Nothing happens in the future… - joeyespo
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/nothing-happens-in-the-future
======
teilo
This is a generalization that experience doesn't bear out. According to this,
all development roadmaps are smoke and mirrors. Sometimes when you say: "That
feature is currently in beta", it's because that feature really is in beta.

We promise customers new features all the time that are "just around the
corner" because they are indeed "just around the corner", in the next monthly
release. And we deliver on our promises, and our customers are happy. We have
also purchased software from vendors based upon what is in the next version,
and while we have been burned on occasion, we usually get what we are
promised.

~~~
joeyespo
I think he's referring to individuals. Companies with commitments, contracts,
and accountability are quite different. In individuals, I too have seen a
trend of declarations wildly exceeding completions.

For the exceptions, I believe that's where "sometimes there’s a reason it
makes sense to wait" comes into play.

